
LinkedIn quietly discontinues GitHub app to ‘better invest’ resources - codelion
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/26/linkedin-quietly-discontinues-github-app-to-better-invest-resources-into-other-projects/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWeb+(The+Next+Web+All+Stories)
======
mmanfrin
Seems to be an obvious cut-off-the-competitor move. Github is quickly becoming
a sort-of Resume for tech people. LinkedIn, so far as I've seen, is for the
business-types. LinkedIn wants to capture that tech-side, but it's afraid that
letting people use Github on LinkedIn will lead to people simply going to
Github to look for developers.

~~~
bitops
I really hope that's not the case. Even as a tech person, I wouldn't want
people looking only at my Github page. Call me old-fashioned, but I like the
"resume feeling" that LinkedIn provides.

~~~
ikailan
There's space for both. Coding skills are a single dimension, and should never
be the sole attribute for hiring good developers. It's about time management,
project management, people management. I want to see your code, but I also
want to see what you were able to _do_ on the teams you were on. And if you
were on a failing product - I want to know that, and ask you why.

There's something to be said about being able to manage successful open source
projects with lots of contributors. That's a huge plus in my book. The
majority of programmers, though, are not going to be working on projects like
this. A smaller plus is when you contribute to a large, quality project,
because it shows you can learn to understand a new codebase and determination
to get your patch in.

------
prezjordan
The GitHub application was very intrusive, in my opinion. With default
settings, every push I made would be posted to the news feed. I didn't notice
for several days, but it was a little embarrassing.

------
driverdan
This seems like a very foolish move to me. With GitHub integration LinkedIn
becomes more useful. When it comes to developers GitHub is eating LinkedIn's
lunch. LinkedIn is a cesspool of recruiters and spam. It's useless unless
you're actively looking for a low to mid level job at a massive corporation _<
shutters>_. You're far better off telling people the URL to your GitHub
account than LinkedIn.

~~~
ikailan
I'm no fan of recruiters myself, but using ONLY GitHub can be short sighted.
Not everyone contributes to open source. GitHub has yet to launch products for
recruiters. Honestly ... that is a really tough space, and the top guys at
GitHub need to figure out if they want to make that a real business or not,
because a half hearted investment is not going to benefit anyone.

I think there is some value in LinkedIn integrating with GitHub, but why not
just more robust links? What's the value in showing recent checkins, when I
can just click through to GitHub and see EVERYTHING?

It's easy to blame LinkedIn here, but this was likely a mutually beneficial
outcome agreed on by both GitHub and LinkedIn. LinkedIn didn't want to
maintain the APIs GitHub uses; GitHub doesn't want to have to update its app.

~~~
ikailan
s/recruiters/spammer recruiters

------
alpb
Better invest on other resources -- I'd laugh a lot to that. What is harm of
the already working plugin if there is no maintenance cost (i.e., GitHub API
had a major change, plugin database is full) ?

~~~
ikailan
There's no such thing as no maintenance cost. Everything has a maintenance
cost. Make sure unused code doesn't break takes time and resources. Breaking
code makes your product look unprofessional.

------
rip747
honestly sometimes i thought i was the only dev using this. i have many dev
friends on github and linked in and never saw the app integrated into anyone
else's profile. personally i don't think it's that big of a deal as you can
just link to the projects in your profile. also it seemed that you really had
no control over the `order` in which projects were displayed though the app.
why would I want my personal github displayed on top of the major open source
project i'm contributing to?

~~~
jgh
I just found it last week :\ I like it, I think it's a good thing to add to
linkedin...shame it's being removed.

------
ravishk
Github is changing the way programmers are getting hired. Its common for
prospective employers to ask programmers for their github handle.

LinkedIn has been trying to make forays with their jobs program, but there is
only so much value that can be derived by looking at a prospect's LinkedIn
profile. Previous experience - sure, but verified and authentic?
Recommendations - Umm to flowery?

------
wilfra
They probably didn't anticipate GitHub becoming a competitor and people
including things in job postings like 'links to GitHub profiles would be
appreciated - links to LinkedIn profiles will be ignored' - but that is
becoming the norm for programming jobs.

